

Startup Quote: Paul Graham, co-founder, Y Combinator - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3890222281

======
raychancc
Just build something that you’d want to use today, not something you think
people could use somehow.

\- Paul Graham (@paulg)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3890222281>

